# Rubrikat > Mjeku për ju >  Infertiliteti/Steriliteti bashkëshortor

## DI_ANA

Me sterilitet kuptohen kushtet me të cilat një çift nuk arrin të bëjë një fëmijë, mbas një viti martese, që kryen marrëdhënie seksuale pa u mbrojtur. Sipas të dhënave thuhet se sot 15-20% e çifteve në fazën e riprodhimit kanë këtë problem. Ky është një numër i konsiderueshëm, në qoftë se kemi parasysh faktin se është në ulje numri i lindjeve, sidomos në vendet e industrializuara. Është e rëndësishme të theksohet se një numër i madh i çifteve që dëshirojnë të kenë një fëmijë dhe që nuk arrijnë t'a realizojnë këtë dëshirë, vjen si pasojë dhe të mentalitetit shumë të rezervuar të çifteve. Mendohet se është shumë më e lehtë të flitet për një sëmundje si: diabeti e hipertensioni, sesa të flitet për sterilitetin e çifteve. Kështu lind pyetja: mund ta konsiderojmë këtë sëmundje? Nëse në realitet e mendojmë si sëmundje, një gjendje fizike e psikike, që të bën të gjendesh larg një gjendjeje mirësie në krahasim me vetveten ose me të tjerët, përgjigjja është po. Mendojmë në fakt se steriliteti është një sëmundje e vërtete edhe se shumë njerëz në mënyrë të padrejtë nuk e konsiderojnë si sëmundje. Kush e ka provuar në shpatullat e veta, nuk mund ta pohojë, që steriliteti është diçka shumë e mirë, por është një shqetësim i dhimbshëm. Atëherë mund të themi se steriliteti është më shumë se një sëmundje e shpirtit me të gjitha shqetësimet e ambicies, trishtimit, depresionit, inatit, vetmisë dhe në të njëjtën kohë të impotencës. Për të gjitha këto që thamë më sipër duhet të luftohet për të fituar, dhe mendojmë se kjo arrihet nga shkenca e cila ka ecur shumë përpara në këtë fushë. Për shembull: steriliteti mashkullor është praktikisht i trajtueshëm dhe teknikat për të trajtuar sterilitetin femëror edhe kur shkaku nuk dihet, janë përmirësuar në mënyrë të ndjeshme. Për këtë është e rëndësishme trajtimi i çifteve nga ana mjekësore, të cilët duhet ët mbështesin dhe të ndihmojnë çiftet që dëshirojnë gjënë më të çmueshme dhe të shtrenjtë, më të bukur dhe më të thjeshtën t ëbotës në tërësi, për të pasur një fëmijë. Sot në botë ekzistojnë metoda moderne për ta përmbushur këtë dëshirë të një çifti për të pasur një fëmijë. Teknikat më të përparuara të riprodhimit artificial janë katër: Teknika e parë dhe më e thjeshta nga të gjitha që aplikohet në periudhën avulatore natyrale, konsiston në futjen në mitër të spermatozoidit më të mirë, me anën e një tubi plastik dhe quhet inseminacion intraureterin. Përdoret në të gjitha raste, në ët cilat shkaku i sterilitetit është i panjohur, ose kur ka një numër të pakët të spermatozoidit në lëngun spermik. Teknika e dytë, është më e ndërlikuar dhe invasive, sepse kryhet me anën e një operacioni të laparoscopisë. Duhet më përpara të merren vezët nga vezoret dhe pastaj bashkë me me spermatozoidet më të mirë vendosen brenda në tubë (GIFT). Bëhet me të njëjtat raste që përdoret edhe inseminacioni brenda në mitër dh rezultatet janë më të mira. Por meqenëse është një teknikë shumë invazive dhe nuk mund ta kontrollosh nëse është kryer fekondimi apo jo, sot mbetet një teknikë pak e përdorshme. Këto dy teknika të fekondimit realizohen në brendësi të trupit të gruas. Teknika e tretë, realizohet me marrjen e vezëve nëpërmjet ekografisë dhe fekondimi bëhet në një aparaturë që quhet "inkubator metaboli" dhe mbas dy ditësh embrionet që janë formuar vendosen në mitrën e gruas (F.I.V.E.T.). Kjo teknikë përdoret në rastet kur tubat e gruas janë të mbyllura. Teknika e katërt, konsiston në futjen e një spermatozoidi në vezë e gruas direkt me anën e një gjilpëre të hollë, dhe kur është formuar embrioni futat në mitrën e gruas (ICSI). Kjo është një teknikë që përdoret në rastet kur ka një deficit të madh të numrit të spermatozoideve. Rezultatet e këtyre teknikave janë shumë të ndryshme, por mesatarisht variojne nga 30-40 % të shtatëzanisë për çdo tentativë me metodat FIVFT ose ICSI. Kjo përqindje varet shumë nga mosha e gruas dhe nga kualiteti i qendrës së specializuar.

* Autori është Drejtori i Qendrës Ndërkombëtare Genesis "GLOB"

----------


## DI_ANA

Stresi, mund të ndikojë në sterilitet te një mashkull

• Stresi kronik ndikon në shfaqjen e problemeve të sterilitetit te meshkujt. Hormonet që çlirohen, ndikojnë në spermatogenezë dhe për pasojë në aftësinë fekonduese të një mashkulli. 

AIDA MALAJ

Në një intervistë për “Panorama”, mjeku androlog, Evi Dani, shpjegon se si mbi ç’bazë është i ndërtuar sistemi i riprodhimit, si ndikon konkretisht stresi mbi këtë sistem dhe çfarë mund të bëhet në këto raste:
Doktor, çfarë hormonesh marrin pjesë në sistemin e riprodhimit të një mashkulli?
Riprodhimi te meshkujt është i varur nga një sistem hormonal, që është specifik vetëm për sistemin e riprodhimit. Në pjesën e sukorteksit mund të prodhohet një sërë hormonesh ku më i rëndësishmi për riprodhimin është gonotropina ose hormonet çliruese të gonotropinës, të cilat ngacmojnë hormonet folikulostimuluese dhe lutinizuese të hipofizës (gjendër e cila prodhon disa hormone dhe ndodhet brenda në tru). Lutemizuesi dhe folikujt ndikojnë në qelizat Leidik për prodhimin e testosteronit si dhe influencojnë tubat seminifer. Tubat seminifer dhe qelizat Leidik ndodhen në teste. Pikërisht çrregullimi i këtij mekanizmi sjell pasoja për dëmtimin e spermatogenezës. Pra, uljen e nivelit, lëvizshmërinë ose formën të spermatozoideve, duke u bërë kështu problem për aftësinë fekondeuse të mashkullit. Ky mekanizëm vepron dhe te femrat për të mbajtur një cikël të rregullt të zhvillimit të vezës.
Mendohet se stresi është një faktor që ndikon në shfaqjen e problemeve të sterilitetit te një mashkull. Si ndikon konkretisht kjo gjendje?
Gjatë praktikës së përditshme është parë se nuk janë të paktat rastet që kur çiftet nuk arrijnë të kenë një fëmijë, t’i nënshtrohen një gjendjeje stresante dhe ta shndërrojnë në një problem psikologjik. Çifti është i stresuar, i preokupuar dhe është parë se kjo gjendje për fat të keq influencon në sistemin hormonal, duke penguar apo frenuar spermatogenezën ose ovulogjenzenës. Përveç kësaj, sigurisht stresi i përditshëm, puna stresante etj., është parë se veprojnë dhe në drejtimin e infertilitetit, sepse stresi ndikon në prodhimin e adrenalinës, e cila vepron në sistemin hormonal.
Sa i përhapur është problemi i sterilitetit?
Kohët e fundit vihet re një shtim i rasteve, pavarësisht se nuk ka statistika të mirëfillta. Gjithsesi është parë se nëse më parë konsiderohej se infertiliteti ishte një problem që kapte 10% të çifteve, ky problem është rritur në 15-20%. Ka disa faktorë që kanë ndikuar në shtimin e këtij problemi. Të tillë janë aktiviteti i hershëm seksual, shtimi i rasteve të aborteve, sëmundjet seksualisht të transmetueshme, mënyra e jetesës, stresi etj. Pra, janë një sërë faktorësh që kanë ndikuar në shtimin e këtij problemi.
Si trajtohet steriliteti te meshkujt?
Trajtimi i meshkujve infertil bëhet duke përcaktuar në radhë të parë shkakun. Vetëm duke përcaktuar një diagnozë të qartë, mund të bëhet trajtimi si duhet i sëmundjes. Përsa i përket mjekimit, ai konsiston kryesisht në atë hormonal dhe bazohet në dhënien e gonotropinës. Stimulimi i spermatozoideve bëhet në bazë të shkallës së spermatogenezës apo aftësive fekonduese që shfaqin në spermogramë. Sigurisht çiftet që kanë probleme të tilla, e kanë të nevojshëm dhe një trajtim psikologjik.
Në pamundësi për të arritur sukses me metodën stimuluese hormonale, mund të përdoret fertilizimi in vitro.  

Analiza

Një nga analizat që bëhet për përcaktimin e aftësisë fekonduese që ka një mashkull është spermograma. Kjo është unifikuar në vitin 1982. Para kësaj date, vende të ndryshme merrnin për bazë kritere të ndryshme. OBSH në këtë vit, mori për bazë një studim që ishte shtrirë në 5 qendra, i cili kishte një përhapje gjeografike të gjerë dhe merrte nën shqyrtim raca të ndryshme. Në bazë të atij studimi u vendosën dhe kriteret se kur një mashkull ka probleme me sterilitetin. Kriteret janë orientuese, të tilla që bazohen në: volumin që duhet të jetë 2-4 ml, numrin e spermatozoideve që duhet të jetë 10 milionë dhe më shumë, në një mililitër, në total duhet të jenë 40 milionë dhe më shumë spermatozoid. Lëvizshmëria, e cila duhet që të jetë me lëvizje progresive te mbi 15% e spermatozoideve dhe forma duhet të jetë ovale në mbi 30 % të tyre.

Marre nga "Panorama"

----------


## DI_ANA

Viagra dëmton spermatozoidet dhe zvogëlon pjellorinë

Përdorimi i Viagras mund ti bëj dëm pjellorisë tek meshkujt, tërheqin vëmendjen shkencëtarët. Eksperimentet e deritanishme kanë dëshmuar se ky ilaç kundër impotencës mund të dëmtojë spermatozoidet, që rrjedhimisht sjell deri tek steriliteti.

Në rrezik më të madh janë të rinjtë të cilët e përdorin atë kohë pas kohë, ndërsa diskutabile është edhe politika e disa klinikave për shërimin e jopjellorisë, të cilat ua përshkruajnë pacientëve të tyre Viagrën, për tiu rritur prodhimi i spermës, e nevojshme për terapinë e fekondimit artificial.

Është brengosës edhe fakti që klinikat u përshkruajnë pacientëve Viagra të cilat do të duhej të rritnin pjellorinë. Çiftet të cilët shkojnë në terapi edhe ashtu kanë probleme me pjellori, e atje meshkujve u japin ilaç i cili vetëm sa mund të përkeqësojë problemin e tij, tërheq vërejtjen doktori, David Glenn, nga Universiteti Mbretëror në Belfast.

Hulumtimi i tij është i bazuar në dy lloje të eksperimenteve  njëri është kryer në kafshë, e tjetri në njerëz, dhe që të dy kanë dëshmuar se pas marrjes së Viagras, sperma bëhet e aktive, por edhe se njëkohësisht dëmtohet.

Tek spermatozoidet të cilët kanë qenë të ekspozuara ndaj Viagras shkatërrohet akrozomi i cili megjithatë përmban enzima që copëtojnë membranën, që rrethon vezoren femërore dhe kështu mundësojnë që spermatozoidet të futen në të për ta barrësuar. Në rastet kur merret Viagra, akrozomi hapet dukshëm më herët dhe atëherë spermatozoidet nuk mund të depërtojnë në vezore, dhe si rrjedhojë nuk mund të vije deri te barrësimi.

Këto zbulime sjellin dy brengosje kryesore. E para është se Viagra është bërë ilaç i cili përdoret kur të duan njerëzit, përzihet me kokainë dhe madje shitet në klube nate. Zbulimet tona e lënë të hapur mundësinë që Viagra do të mund të kishte edhe efekt kumulativ te problemet më serioze me pjellori në një fazë më të vonshme. E dyta, natyrisht, është përdorimi i saj në klinika për shërimin e jopjellorisë, përfundon doktori Glenn.

"Telegrafi"

----------


## DI_ANA

Ushqim për të qenë më pjellor
Shkencëtarët spanjollë kanë krahasuar shprehitë ushqyese të 30 meshkujve, sperma e të cilëve nuk ka qenë në gjendje aq të mirë.

Rezultatet kanë treguar se konsumimi i shpeshtë i produkteve të qumështit, mishit dhe patateve mund të ketë ndikim negativ në kualitetin e spermës.

Ndërsa qumështi i vluar, peshqit, domatet, kajsitë dhe pjeshkat, kanë ndikim pozitiv në përmirësimin e kualitetit të spermës.

"Telegrafi"

----------


## YlliRiaN

Infertiliteti definohet si pamundësia e arritjes së shtatzënisë pas një viti të marrëdhënieve seksuale të pambrojtura, si dhe pamundësia e bartjes së shtatzënisë deri në lindje të fëmijës së gjallë.

Dr. Dërgut Aliu
gjinekolog-obstetër

Subfertiliteti është aftësia e ulët për të mbetur shtatzënë në krahasim me aftësinë normale riprodhuese.

Te gratë që kanë përdorur një kohë kontraceptiv oral/parenteral, fertiliteti rikthehet pas 15/18 muajsh, ndërsa gratë mbi moshën 35 vjeçare e kanë shumë më vështirë ta rikthejnë fertilitetin pas përdorimit të kontraceptivëve.

Koncepcion d.m.th. të arrihet shtatzënia. Shkalla e koncepcionit të suksesshëm te çiftet që në mënyrë aktive tentojnë të kenë fëmijë, sillet rreth 20-25% për muaj. Ky proces biologjik nuk është gjithmonë aq i thjeshtë meqë marrin pjese sistemi riprodhues mashkullor edhe ai femëror.

Infertiliteti si gjendje e tillë nuk e kërcënon jetën, por paraqet gjendje të vështirë për ta përballuar si në aspektin emocional ashtu edhe financiar.

1/3 e rasteve të infertilitetit mbesin të pashpjeguara ku shkaku/faktori është i panjohur ose kemi faktorin multiple (shumë shkaktarë), 1/3 i takojnë faktorit mashkullor, ndërsa 1/3 i takojnë faktorit femëror.

Faktori mashkullor:

1) Çrregullimet e spermatogjenezës ku përfshihen rënia e vëllimit te spermës, numrit te spermatozoideve, lëvizshmëria e tyre dhe aftësia për fekondimin e qelizës vezës. Varikocela (zgjerimi i venave në testikuj) numëron rreth 40% te rasteve me zvogëlim të numrit të spermatozoideve, trajtimi i kësaj gjendjeje është kirurgjik. Problemet gjenetike (të lindura) numërojnë 6% te rasteve të infertilitetit mashkullor si mungesë e hormoneve apo receptorëve të tyre etj.

2) Çrregullimet e traktit seminal si mbyllja apo përdredhja e vazave deferente që e bartin spermën prej testikujve jashtë, pra shkaktojnë çrregullime të ejakulimit, kjo mund të jetë e përkohshme-infeksioni apo e përjetshme prerja (kirurgjike).

3) Infeksioni - sëmundjet ngjitëse seksuale (STS): klamidija, herpesi gjenital, gonoreja sifilizi.

4) Disfunksioni seksual: erektil (impotenca) dhe ejakulatore. Këto gjendje që hasen te çrregullimet psikike, diabeti, lëndimet e boshtit kurrizor.

Faktori femëror

1) Anomalitë kongjenitale(të lindura të mitrës) dhe defektet e fituara-vragë, tumor polip në muret e saj, pengojnë implantimin, pra shtatzëninë.

2) Endometrioza e cila edhe shpien në infertilitet. Kjo ndodh kur qelizat e endometrit, mbështjellësit të brendshëm të mitrës, dalin jashtë mitrës dhe aty depozitohen. Simptomet më të veçanta janë: dhimbje barku, menstruacione të bollshme, gjakderdhje në mes të ciklit dhe infertilitet. Besohet se mënyra se si shkaktohet infertiliteti në këtë rast është dëmtimi i vezoreve dhe tubave të mitrës nga ky shkaktar. Endometrioza humbet pas menopauzës dhe zbehet pas një barre në termin (pas lindjes).

3) Faktori tubar: fertilizimi ndodh në tuba, çdo lëndim dhe vragë në to i cili trashë apo prish kualitetin e mureve të saj të ndjeshme, do të vështirëson edhe fertilizimin. Këto dëmtime mund të shkaktohen nga disa shkaktarë:
-zorra e verbër e pëlcitur (apendiciti i perforuar)
- intervenimet kirurgjike në tuba
-SST (sëmundjet seksuale transmisive)
-abortet e komplikuara (septike)
- përdorimi i gjatë i IUD (si kontraceptivë)

4) Faktori cervical: ndryshimet në qafen e mitrës dhe ndryshimet në mukusin cervical bëjnë që spermatozoidet më pak të depërtojnë nëpër qafën e mitrës dhe bëjnë që ata të jenë më pak të qëndrueshëm në traktin riprodhues femëror. Arsye mund të jetë estrogjeni si hormon i ulët dhe antitrupat antispermatozoid që janë lloj i proteinave të cilat i prodhon organizmi, këtë rast i femrës ndaj qelizave të mashkullit.

5) Faktori vezor: anovulacionet, mos lirimi i qelizës vezë së pjekur nga vezorja mund të ndodhë për shumë arsye: mosha, fertiliteti femërore bie pas moshës 30 vjeçare, ndërsa rapid bie pas moshës 40 vj. Pra 1/3 e grave që tentojnë të kenë fëmijë kah mesi dhe fundi i 30-tave do të përballen me probleme të infertilitetit. PCO sy ose vezoret policistike, atëherë kur shumë qeliza vezë rriten, por asnjë nuk arrin të piqet, pra ato qeliza të papjekura shndërrohen në mikrocista.

Menopauza e hershme kur për arsye gjenetike ose infeksioneve të rënda të më hershme të pelvikut, rrezatimet, artriti rheumatoid LES (lupusi sist.) vjen deri te plakja e vezoreve.

Ndryshimet hormonale në gj. mbiveshkore, gj.tireoide, hipofizë, hipotalamus mund të çrregullojnë nivelin e disa hormoneve në gjak duke çrregulluar edhe punën e vezoreve.

Rënia e sasisë së progesteronit mund të shkaktojë çrregullim të fazës luteale, ashtu që endometriumi, mbështjellësi i brendshëm i mitrës nuk është i gatshëm të pranojë dhe ushqejë shtatzëninë.

----------


## YlliRiaN

*-ekzaminimi komplet i të dy partnerëve, eliminimi i infeksionit
-analiza e spermës-mashkulli
-analiza e punës së vezoreve(detektimi i ovulacionit), evaliumi i tubave uterine dhe zgavrës së mitrës

Pas trajtimit të duhur me hormone te rënia e nivelit të tyre, antibiotikë në rast të infeksionit, kirurgjik në rast të defekteve strukturale, mbetet që çiftet infertile ti nënshtrohen trajtimeve më të specializuara ose të mos i nënshtrohen fare atyre meqë këto trajtime bëhen në qendra te specializuara, kushtojnë dhe të përsëritshme.*

----------


## YlliRiaN

*IUI-Inseminimi intrauterine është duke u zbatuar qe shumë vite te çiftet infertile, kur kemi disa shkaqe të caktuara të infertilitetit, si çrregullime të spermatogjenezës apo disfunksionit seksual te meshkujt ose faktorin cervical te femrat ose te të dy partnerët njëkohësisht. Në IUI sperma e koncentruar dhe e përpunuar, qoftë nga partneri apo sperm donori, futet direkt në mitrën e gruas përmes tubit të hollë (nga vagina).
ART-Teknikat e riprodhimit të asistuar kanë filluar zbatimin e tyre viteve të 80-ta kur përparimet shkencore përmirësuan edhe mënyrat e trajtimit të infertilitetit. Këto teknika mundësojnë bashkimin e qelizës vezë (te femrës) dhe spermatozoidit (të mashkullit) dhe qelizën e fertlizuar (ose disa qeliza të fertilizuara) e kthejnë në mitrën e femrës.
*

----------


## YlliRiaN

*ICSI (Intracytoplasmic sperm injection) është metodë që përdoret në më se 50% te rasteve të trajtimit me ART, kur një qelizë e vetme (spermatozoid) e shëndoshë, aktive, izolohet dhe injektohet në qelizën vezë. Pas disa ditësh, qeliza të tilla të fertilizuara kthehen në mitrën e femrës dhe ato tjerat që nuk kthehen mund të ruhen me ngrirje për përdorim të mundshëm.*

----------


## YlliRiaN

*IVF (in vitro fertlilization) është metodë kur disa qeliza vezë të femrës fertilizohen me spermatozoidët e partnerit të saj apo donorit të spermës në epruvetë dhe disa embrione të tilla (2-4) kthehen në mitrën e femrës.


GIFT (gamete intrafallopian transfer), ZIFT (Zygote intrafallopian transfer), TET (Tubal intrafallopian transfer) janë metoda më të ndërlikuara dhe më të shtrenjta, sepse kërkojnë laparaskopi dhe anestezi të përgjithshme.



Ka edhe gra të tilla që mbesin shtatzënë me ART, por nuk mund të përfundojnë barrën dhe një numër shumë i vogël i tyre (1%) vendosin të zgjedhin nënë surrogate, femër e shëndoshë e cila pajtohet të mbajë barrën e çiftit dhe tju lejojë atyre të gjitha të drejtat prindërore ndaj fëmijës.

*

----------


## Albo

*INTERVISTA/ Flet mjeku gjinekolog, Profesor Astrit Bimbashi*

Albert Zholi

*INFERTILITETI

Çështë infertiliteti. Si përkufizohet infertiliteti?*

Infertiliteti konsiderohet si pamundësia e një çifti për të realizuar një shtatzëni. Një tjetër nocion përkufizues për infertilitetin është pamundësia e një gruaje për të çuar një shtatzëni deri në fund. Shkaqet e infertilitetit janë të shumta. Përqindja e çifteve të cilët nuk kanë mundësi të konceptojnë është në rritje, nga 4% që ka qënë kjo përqindje në vitet 1980, tashmë pothuajse është pesëfishuar.

Përkufizimet mbi fertilitetin janë të ndryshme dhe variojnë midis dy nocioneve: përkufizimit demografik, që e konsideron infertilitetin si pamundësi për të lindur fëmijë në një popullatë grash në moshë riprodhuese dhe përkufizimit epidemiologjik i cili bazohet në faktorin kohë (një çift që është përpjekur për të realizuar një shtatzëni për një periudhë kohe të caktuar por pa rezultat) të realizimit të një shtatzënie. Për faktorin kohë në këtë përkufizim të dytë ka mungesë uniformiteti midis shteteve dhe shkollave të ndryshme, gjë që e bën shumë të vështirë krahasimin e prevalencës së këtij problemi midis vendeve të ndryshme dhe kohëve të ndryshme.

Sipas Organizatës Botërore të Shëndetësisë një çift mund të konsiderohet infertil nëse gruaja nuk mund të ngelet shtatzënë pas një periudhe kohore prej 2 vitesh raportesh seksuale të pambrojtura në mungesë të sëmundjeve të aparatit gjinekologjik. I njëjti përkufizim për infertilitetin aplikohet edhe në Britaninë e Madhe. Ndërkohë në SHBA një çift konsiderohet infertil nëse një grua nën 35 vjeç nuk mund të ngelet shtatzënë pas 1 viti raportesh seksuale të pambrojtura.

Ekziston edhe një klasifikim tjetër i infertilitetit, si infertilitet parësor ose dytësor, në varësi të faktit nëse çifti ka patur ose jo fëmijë më parë. Çiftet me infertilitet parësor nuk kanë patur asnjëherë mundësi të konceptojnë, ndërkohë që infertilitet dytësor konsiderohet vështirësia e një çifti për të konceptuar pas një shtatzënie të mëparshme, pra pas një shtatzënie të çuar deri në fund apo pas një aborti.



*Shpeshtësia e infertilitetit*

Sikundër e specifikuam më sipër prevalenca e infertilitetit varet nga përkufizimi i tij, gjithsesi ajo varion midis 12% deri në 28%. Një element tjetër i rëndësishëm në prevalencën e infertilitetit është mosha e gruas; fertiliteti i grave ulet me rritjen e moshës, ndërkohë që ky efekt te meshkujt nuk është i qartë. Nëse do të shihnim statistikat në lidhje me faktorin femëror apo mashkullor ndër çiftet të cilët i nënshtrohen procedurave të riprodhimit të asistuar, vihet re një tendencë në rritje e faktorit mashkullor të infertilitetit, shifër kjo pothuajse e dyfishuar gjatë dy dekadave të fundit. Për pacientët infertilë të cilët i nënshtrohen procedurave të riprodhimit të asistuar, nëse do të merrnim në konsidetarë faktorin mashkullor apo femëror të infertilitetit përqindjet aktuale janë 50% faktori femëror, 30% ai mashkullor dhe ende 20% mbeten raste të pashpjeguar, që konsiderohet si infertilitet idiopatik. 

Cilat janë shkaqet që rezultojnë në uljen e aftësisë riprodhuese?

Faktorët që ndikojnë në infertilitet, ato janë të shumëllojshëm dhe mund të ndahen në tre grupe kryesore:

Faktorët që ndikojnë si në infertilitetin femëror dhe në atë mashkullor. Në këtë grup bëjnë pjesë faktorët që dëmtojnë ADN dhe faktorët gjenetikë, të cilët në mënyrë të drejtpërdrejtë ose jo dëmtojnë ovocitet te femra apo spermatozoidët te mashkulli; sëmundjet e ndryshme si diabeti, sëmundjet e tiroideve apo të gjendrës mbiveshkore etj; disa sëmundje të hipofizës si hiperprolaktinemia (prodhimi i shtuar i prolaktinës) apo hipopituitarizmi (prodhimi i pakësuar i hormoneve të hipofizës); dhe sigurisht së fundi por ndër më të rëndësishmit janë faktorët ambientalë. Faktorët ambientalë përfshijnë toksinat e ndryshme që janë në përbërje të detergjentëve, si dhe agjentët fizikë, pluhurat kimike dhe pesticidet. Një element i rëndësishëm është edhe duhanpirja, madje mund të themi se duhanpirësit kanë 60% më shumë gjasa për të qënë infertilë.

Faktorët specifikë femërorë, ose shkaqet e infertilitetit që i dedikohen ekskluzivisht faktorit femëror. Pamundësia e konceptimit me origjinë femërore mund të jetë pasojë e problemeve strukturale të tubave të Fallopit apo të uterusit ose problemeve që kanë të bëjnë me formimin apo çlirimin e vezës nga vezoret. Ndër faktort strukturalë mund të përmendim bllokimin, mungesën e kalueshmërisë të tubave të Fallopit për shkak të keqformimeve, infeksioneve apo cikatriceve me natyrë inflamatore. Një situatë tipike e infertilitetit me shkak dëmtimin e tubave është Endometrioza, një sëmundje që shkakton infertilitet nga bllokimi i tubave prej zhvillimit të indit endometrial në brendësi të tyre. Një shkak tjetër mashor i infertilitetit me natyrë femërore është pamundësia për të ovuluar. Në këtë kontekst do të përmendja sindromin e ovarit polikistik, një sindrom që karakterizohet nga zhvillimi jo i plotë i vezëve në brendësi të vezoreve. Faktorë të tjerë me natyrë femërore përfshijnë mbipeshën, nënpeshën dhe moshën e gruas. Përsa i përket moshës është konfirmuar tashmë se fertiliteti bie në mënyrë të ndjeshme pas moshës 35 vjeç, duke kulmuar më tej në moshën 40- vjeçare. Në disa raste, gjatë punës diagnostike ndodh që të konstatohet një kombinim i faktorëve të ndryshëm që shkaktojnë infertilitet dhe në këto raste situata është më komplekse, si në aspektin diagnostik dhe në atë trajtues.

Faktorët specifikë mashkullorë: shkaku kryesor i infertilitetit me origjinë mashkullore konsiston në uljen e cilësisë së parametrave të likidit spermatik, që mund ti dedikohet ekspozimit ndaj agjentëve të dëmshëm të tillë si problemet endokrine, alkooli, duhani, rrezatimi apo infeksionet e ndryshme. Faktorë të tjerë që ndikojnë në infertilitetin mashkullor janë keqformimet e testikujve, çrregullimet hormonale ose bllokimi i kanaleve nëpër të cilët kalon likidi spermatik. Megjithëse pjesa më e madhe e këtyre problemeve mund të trajtohet përmes ndërhyrjeve kirurgjikale ose trajtimit hormonal, jo gjithmonë kjo është e mundshme.

Në këtë ndarje nuk mund të lëmë pa përmendur dy nënkategori të cilat janë:

Infertiliteti i kombinuar: në disa raste si burri dhe gruaja mund të jenë infertilë apo subfertilë dhe ky kombinim është më i vështirë për tu trajtuar.

Infertiliteti i pashpjeguar përbën rreth 20% të totalit të çifteve infertilë. Pavarësisht se shumë spekulojnë se ky kontigjent pacientësh nuk ka probleme, ka shumë mundësi që problemet të jenë të pranishme por njëkohësisht nuk mund të identifikohen nga metodat diagnostike aktuale. Në këtë kontekst përqindja e ulët e çifteve të konsideruar nga klinikat e specializuara që trajtojnë problemet e infertilitetit si “infertilitet i pashpjegueshëm”, është tregues i drejtpërdrejtë i efikasitetit dhe profesionalizmit të lartë të strukturës në fjalë.

Cilat janë hapat që ndërmerren gjatë investigimit, vlerësimit dhe trajtimit të një çifti me probleme të fertilitetit.

Në bazë të suksesit dhe efikasitetit të trajtimit të problemeve të infertilitetit qëndron diagnostikimi i saktë i shkakut. Sigurisht që me sipër fola për shkaqet që shkaktojnë probleme të fertilitetit nëpërmjet një klasifikimi standart, por i përkthyer në gjuhën klinike, për të përcaktuar sa më qartë dhe sa më saktë strategjinë diagnostike dhe menaxhuese të çfteve me probleme të fertilitetit, klasifikimi i faktorëve që shkaktojnë infertilitet bëhet në dy linja: të modifikueshëm dhe të pamodifikueshëm. Në këtë sens po zhvillohet edhe fushata sensibilizuese nga Klinika Italiane, që quhet “Fushata Prindërore”, duke synuar që nëpërmjet konsultimit dhe diskutimit me gjithë personat e interesuar në këtë fushë të evidentojë veçanërisht faktorët e modifikueshëm që ndikojnë në fertilitet, duke pretenduar përmirësim të shifrave realisht të frikshme të pacientëve me probleme të fertilitetit dhe rezultate sa më të larta suksesi, pavarësisht strategjisë menaxhuese të zgjedhur, pra pavarësisht faktit nëse çifti do ti nënshtrohet trajtimit komplementar suportiv për të mundësuar arritjen e një shtatzënie spontane apo do ti ofrohen teknikat e riprodhimit të asistuar, me po të njëjtat kushte dhe rezultate si në Itali apo kudo në Europën Perëndimore.

Sikundër u shpreha më sipër, trajtimi varet nga shkaku i infertilitetit, por në bazë të tij qëndron këshillimi, trajtimi suportiv për probleme të konsideruara të korrigjueshme, si psh, përdorimi i stimuluesve të vezoreve te gratë te të cilat mungon ovulacioni spontan, përmes disa preparateve që mund të administrohen nga goja apo me injeksione, duke vijuar më tej me teknikat e riprodhimit të asistuar apo sikundër njihen nga të gjithë procedurat e Fekondimit In Vitro. Fekondimi in vitro është një prej fushave të mjekësisë me rritjen më të shpejtë gjatë viteve të fundit, duke u zhvilluar madje përtej imagjinatës së pionierëve të këtyre teknikave.
Do të doja të ndalesha pak tek këto të fundit, duke qënë se kjo pjesë e asistencës mjekësore në fushën e infertilitetit përbën atë që ne e quajmë “standarti i artë” dhe që është sigurisht maja e përpjekjeve të specialistëve të kësaj fushe. Këto teknika u ofrohen pacientëve te të cilët kanë dështuar gjithë trajtimet e tjera konservative ose të cilët janë diagnostikuar me probleme të patrajtueshme, sikundër bllokimi i të dy tubave te femrat apo parametrat mjaft të ulët të spermogramës te meshkujt.

*Inseminimi intrauterin*
Inseminimi intrauterin është një procedurë mjekësore që kryhet duke injektuar direkt në hapësirën e mitrës materialin spermatik të bashkëshortit, për të shmangur problemet e lidhura me pH acid të rrugëve gjenitale femërore, ambientin “armiqësor” të mukusit të qafës së mitrës ndaj spermatozoidëve dhe për të realizuar depozitimin në zonën fundike të uterusit të një numri sa më të madh të spermatozoidëve me lëvizshmëri dhe morfologji të mirë. Pra, dobishmëria e kësaj teknike konsiston në anashkalimin e pengesave në qafën e mitrës. Ky trajtim konsiderohet si linjë e parë në rastin e infertilitetit të pashpjegueshëm pra në rastet me rezultate normale të spermogramës te mashkulli dhe të kalueshmërisë tubare dhe të ovulacionit te femra.

*Fekondimi In Vitro*
Procedura e fekondimit in vitro përfshin disa hapa. Së pari, për të patur në dispozicion një numër sa më të madh vezësh, në mënyrë që të përzgjidhen më të mirat duke rritur në këtë mënyrë shanset e suksesit të procedurës, gruaja i nënshtrohet një trajtimi për stimulimin e vezoreve. Kur vezët kanë arritur në një shkallë të caktuar të zhvillimit të tyre, realizohet marrja e vezëve nëpërmjet një ageje, nën drejtim ekografik. Procedura kryhet duke vendosur pacienten nën anestezi të lehtë dhe zgjat rreth 30 minuta. Ndër vezët e përftuara përzgjidhen më të mirat, të cilat inkubohen sëbashku me spermatozoidët në terrene të veçanta përgjatë një periudhe 2-3 ditore, pas së cilës bëhet vlerësimi i embrioneve të formuar. Ndër ta përzgjidhen sërish më të mirët, përmes metodave të avancuara të profilizimit të embrioneve. Procedura përfundimtare është transferimi i embrioneve. Numri i embrioneve që do të transferohet është në varësi të moshës së gruas dhe të faktorëve shëndetësorë të saj. Embrionet që konsiderohen “më të mirët” transferohen në uterusin e pacientes përmes një kateteri plastik i cili kalon përmes vaginës dhe qafës së mitrës.
Gjithashtu fertilizimi in vitro mund të rekomandohet edhe për probleme mashkullore të infertilitetit, madje në rastet e cilësisë së ulët të spermës mund të përdoret injektimi intracitoplazmik i embrionit (ICSI), procedurë që konsiston në injektimin e drejtpërdrejtë të një spermatozoidi në brendësi të vezës. Kjo procedurë mund të përdoret në situatat kur spermatozoidi ka vështirësi në penetrimin e murit të vezës, apo kur numri i spermatozoidëve është shumë i ulët. Procedura e ICSI rrit ndjeshëm përqindjet e suksesit të fertilizimit in vitro.

*Impakti psikologjik dhe social*
Pasojat psikologjike të infertilitetit janë shumëplanëshe dhe përfshijnë si vuajtjen personale dhe reperkusionet sociale. Zhvillimet marramendëse në teknologjitë e riprodhimit të asistuar sikundër është dhe fertilizimi in vitro mund tu ofrojnë shpresë dhe qetësi shumë prej çifteve me probleme të infertilitetit. Por në të njëjtën kohë, medikalizimi i infertilitetit ka rezultuar në mënyrë të pashmangshme në zhvillimin e një përgjigjie emocionale që përfshin stresin, humbjen e kontrollit, stigmatizimin dhe shkëputjen e trajektores së zhvillimit normal në jetën adulte. Stresi emocional dhe vështirësitë familjare janë më të shprehura në çiftet infertilë.
Në shumë kultura, pamundësia për të lindur konsiderohet si një cen, apo mëkat. Në grupe të mbyllura sociale sensi i braktisjes apo i distancimit mund të krijojë ankth dhe zhgënjim të konsiderueshëm. Për këtë arsye ne rekomandojmë një diskutim të hapur rreth problemit, brenda çiftit.

----------

